# Fruid Reservoir - north of Moffat



## PaulS (May 18, 2017)

Having enjoyed the delights of Forest in Teesdale car park the previous night we venture north of the border and found this remote location. 

A gloriously quite spot, again no amenities other that rubbish bins, but good scenery with ducks and swans on the water. An area for some gentle walking, but was muddy in places so not for the unprepared.

One draw back for this particular spot was the poor quality access road after leaving Tweedsmuir, but with care it is possible to get there without grounding or bursting tyres. Well worth the drive!

Thanks.


----------



## Canalsman (May 19, 2017)

Thanks for the update.

This spot is in the POIs ...


----------

